# [V] God of War 3 - Ultimate Trilogy Edition



## Gabbagadnalf (20. August 2010)

Hallo verkaufe hier die God of War 3 - Ultimate Trilogy Edition für PS3. Alles noch super erhalten kaum gespielt. Preislich dachte ich so an 120 € Inkl Versand.

Inhalt der Box 

_God of War III_ - Das Spiel 
God of War Collection (bestehend aus _God of War_ und _God of War II_, neu aufgelegt in HD)
Zusätzliche Spielinhalte zum Herunterladen aus dem PlayStation Network_
-   God of War_-Kampfarena mit einer exklusiven Umgebung und sieben Herausforderungen
-   Dominus-Charakterdesign
-   Apollo-Charakterdesign
-   Chaosphantom-Charakterdesign
-   “Vergessener Krieger”-Charakterdesign
Spezielle Audio-Bonusinhalte:
-   Soundtrack der _God of War_-Trilogie mit Musik aus den Spielen _God of War_, _God of War II_ und _God of War III_ (insgesamt 3 CDs)
-   _God of War: Blood and Metal_-EP: Eine Heavy-Metal-Hommage mit von _God of War_ inspirierter Orginalmusik (zum Download via PSN) 
Zusätzliche Inhalte: 
-   Artbook 
-   Postkarten


Wenn noch fragen sind einfach Pm an mich. Ich schreibe zurück


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. August 2010)

***Push***


Man kann über den Preis noch mal reden


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (8. September 2010)

Neuer Preis 85 inkl. versand


----------

